# Qué medidor ESR recomendáis?



## Sergesio (Dic 19, 2013)

El caso es que voy necesitando un medidor ESR para reparar placar sin tener que desmontar condensadores y he visto por EBay unos cuantos a buen precio. Me gustaría saber si alguno de vosotros tiene uno de estos medidores y cuál me recomendaría. 
Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 19, 2013)

Yo uso este, me parece muy buEno y efectivo.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Peak-Electronic-Design-Ltd-esr70/dp/B005NIBEYU[/ame]

hay dos versiones el ESR60 y el ESR70, el ultimo con rango mas amplio, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 19, 2013)

Si sos de los que prefieren ahorrar y además montar sus propias herramientas el medidor de Neoteo.com te puede servir y es realmente muy preciso.
ESR Meter *<-- Nota del moderador : el  enlace  funciona bien pero por algún motivo ese posteo no dispone de diagrama.*
Saludos.


----------



## Sergesio (Dic 19, 2013)

Gracias, Elvis, ya conocía este modelo para montarlo uno mismo pero lo necesito para hacer unas reparaciones en breve y no me sale a cuenta ponerme a montarlo.

fdesergio, ése es el modelo que tenía pensado comprarme pero tiene un problema: sólo mide condensadores electrolíticos y a partir de 10uF,  si te pones a mirar otro tipo de condensador se queda corto, y por 131 euros que me piden por él en tienda es como para pensárselo. He encontrado en Internet unos ya montados y en concreto uno con un rango que va de los 22 PF a los 20000uF, por lo que acepta condensadores de poliester, cerámicos de tántalo... Es este :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Transistor-...NPN-PNP-Mosfet-/181283191245?autorefresh=true

He visto otros en Ebay también a muy buen precio, por eso quería saber si alguien lo ha probado y ver qué tal, porque la diferencia de precio es abismal.


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 19, 2013)

hola sergesio,la mejor opción si lo quieres para ya es la de dsergio,pero como veo que eres de Barcelona,te sale mejor comprarlo en RS amidata que también lo tienen,saludos



se me olvido mencionar ,que un esr si no es fiable 100% para que lo quieres,para quedarte dando como buenos algunos que están mal...o para tener siempre dudas si lo estará midiendo ok. un tecnico requiere equipos contrastados da igual comerciales o no pero en ebay esos no tienen garantia.saludos


----------



## Sergesio (Dic 19, 2013)

Tienes razón, pero por 15 euros lo probaré, no pierdo casi nada y si no pues me pillo el que dices en RS. 
De todas formas me interesa encontrar alguno que pueda medir pequeños condensadores incluyendo SMD, sólo los electrolíticos se me queda un poco corto. El otro día fui a Diotronic a comprarme el que comentaba fdsergio y me tiró para atrás el hecho que sólo midiera a partir de 1uF. 
Una pregunta más, he visto que en algunos medidores ESR pone IN Circuit y en otros no, tenía la impresión (parece ser que errónea) que todos los medidores ESR funcionaban sobre circuito  (con los condensadores montados y soldados), ¿es así?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 19, 2013)

Bueno es que los problemas de ESR se presentan SOLO en electrolíticos, ese modelo mide desde 1uF hasta 22.000uF  y en ohmios hasta 40 ohmios, mas que suficiente, para condensadores menores debes usar un capacimetro normal, chauuuuuu

Ademas los medidores de ESR in-circuit  solo miden el ESR del condensador, si deseas medir la capacitancia debes sacarlo de la placa.

PD : subo la guía de uso, mira las características, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Sergesio (Dic 20, 2013)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Lo que me interesa es saber si el condensador está en condiciones sin desoldarlo, de ahí lo del medidor ESR. Tenía entendido que el valor ESR no implica que un condensador sea electrolítico o no y que éste es un valor equivalente  para cualquier tipo de condensador, siendo los electrolíticos los que más suelen fallar debido a su construcción. 
He visto vídeos en youtube estos días en el que se da un valor ESR a condensadores cerámicos o de polyester, eso sí, desmontados de la placa. Por lo que he averiguado el problema está en que los valores de estos condensadores son muy pequeños y la lectura no es precisa. Pero vamos, que no estoy seguro, no me atrevo a afirmarlo. 

De todas maneras he encontrado varios reviews en internet sobre el medidor MESR 100 en el que lo dejan bastante bien y hacen compobaciones en paralelo con multímetros Fluke para verificar la exactitud de sus mediciones. Todos los vídeos que he visto y las opiniones lo recomiendan. 

También he encontrado uno llamadoCapachek Mictron que en lugar de dar un valor en Ohms o ESR te da una lectura de si el condensador está en buen estado o no. El problema que le veo es el precio, un poco caro y lo tienen que enviar de Mexico. Mide a partir de 0,1 uF y afriman que mide cualquier tipo de condensador, ya sea electrolítico, de Tántalo, cerámico, etc. 
De esta misma gente he encontrado un verificador de todo tipo de condensadores a partir de 1pF llamado Vericap 22. Hay un vídeo muy interesante en youtube donde explica su funcionamiento. 





Creo que es un tema interesante para cualquier técnico o aficionado a la electrónica porque los condensadores suelen ser de los elementos que más dolores de cabeza causan y detectar una avería rápidamente se agradece mucho.


----------



## sirio (Ene 10, 2014)

Yo también estoy barajando la posibilidad de comprar por eBay algún modelo, pero ando igualmente despistado sobre cuál elegir 

Por una parte hay un modelo que es in.circuit, con una buena pinta y a un precio más competitivo que el Atlas, éste.

Luego están una serie de modelos muuuy baratos  y reducidos a la mínima expresión, sin carcasa ni lujos  Sirva de ejemplo éste. Da risa ver el precio...

La historia es que *no tengo manera de saber si son incircuit ni absolutamente nada*, la información que dan es más bien escasa y solo incluye el rango de medidas, pero no la frecuencia, voltaje y tipo de onda con el que se testea el elemento... (he leído que teóricamente ha de ser una onda senoidal de 100kHz y menos de 50mV para no poner en conducción ningún elemento semiconductor). La verdad es que el hecho de que sirvan para comprobar un montón de tipos distintos de componentes (sirva de ejemplo, el gate threshold voltage de un MOSFET) *me hace sospechar que NO lo son  ¿Alguien me lo puede confirmar?*

He encontrado éste, que si dice ser In-Circuit, pero su precio se eleva, haciendo que merezca la pena dejarse a un lado las cutreces, gastarse un poco más y comprar el primero que he enlazado.

¿Algún consejo?


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 10, 2014)

Si la mayoria son In-circuit pero para medir el ESR, si tienen medidor de capacidad debes desmontarlo por que se afecta por los elementos de la placa, no asi con la medida de esr que se hace a  alta frecuencia, el que recomende arriba es por mucho mejor que los otros excepto este http://www.ebay.es/itm/MESR100-V2-A...eter-Tester-Up-to-0-001-to-100R-/390609552907 que nunca lo probe, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## sirio (Ene 10, 2014)

¡Gracias por tu veloz respuesta! 

Sólamente me interesa la capacidad de medir el ESR sin necesidad de desmontar el condensador de la placa. Hace no mucho que sé que es posible hacerlo  y ya me parece una maravilla que facilita mucho la localización de averías en placas madre y fuentes de alimentación .

A mi también me parece bastante bueno el MESR100 que hay enlazado en tu mensaje, perooo *¿Has probado alguna de las soluciones chinas baratas In-Circuit?*


----------



## DJMota (Ene 10, 2014)

¿No os suena?




http://static.elitesecurity.org/uploads/1/7/1732962/U050930.pdf
¿Es el VeriCap 22?, o quizá no. Se parece sospechosamente mucho, ¿no?. Este es original de la revista Elektor. Buscad por "Elektor ESR/C meter".
Por cierto, al final lo hice funcionar. Solo eran unos micro cortes en un par de pistas.
El Capacímetro va bien, pero el medidor ESR es muy inestable. Por eso no lo uso. Lo tengo por ahí aparcado. 
Yo no lo recomiendo hacer, por el coste, lo complicado del montaje (es a doble cara y muchas patillas de los componentes hacen de vías. Con lo cual es una pesadilla hacer la placa de forma casera. Te obliga a soldar cada componente por ambas caras, con lo que los mismos te quedan necesariamente levantados del circuito impreso) y el regular funcionamiento. Si en el futuro lo hago funcionar mejor, avisaré. Solo lo he puesto para que lo compareis con el VeriCap 22 y por si alguien se lo encontraba y se planteaba hacerlo.
Quizá algún día me pongo y lo reviso.
Saludos.


----------



## sirio (Ene 10, 2014)

Hmmmm, se ve más complejo que las soluciones chinas baratas... aunque he leído en las especificaciones de uno de ellos que usa un microcontrolador Atmel (los preferidos de la revista Elektor ). Tal vez han adaptado también ellos el mismo circuito...


----------



## Sergesio (Ene 11, 2014)

sirio dijo:


> Yo también estoy barajando la posibilidad de comprar por eBay algún modelo, pero ando igualmente despistado sobre cuál elegir
> 
> Por una parte hay un modelo que es in.circuit, con una buena pinta y a un precio más competitivo que el Atlas, éste.
> 
> ...



Perdón por no contestar antes pero he estado fuera. A ver, el medidor chino que dices tiene muy buena pinta, pero sólo mide hasta 1uF, es el problema que le veo. Investigando por Internet he encontrado este:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Escribí al fabricante chino de uno de esos tan baratos sin caja y me comentó que no medía in circuit, que para eso tenían este modelo. Lo que me gusta es que mide hasta 470 nF, con lo cual algo tenemos ganado. 
Si alguien sabe más del tema que comente, por favor.


----------



## sirio (Ene 11, 2014)

¡Pues tiene también buena pinta!

Con respecto al primero que yo enlacé, las diferencias principales son que la frecuencia que genera para hacer el test es una onda senoidal, de un nivel bajo de 15mV, más precisión y rango (0-100 ohm) y éste último genera una cuadrada (con altas frecuencias que son inyectadas), no especifica a qué voltaje inyecta (¿influirá si es excesivo?), el rango y precisión en menor (0-25 ohm, aunque para el caso creo que no es algo que importe) y el detallito de que NO tiene incluida la batería (pero está muy muy bien lo de la pinza para componentes SMD). 

Que el rango llegue solo a 1uF en el primero es poco importante en mi opinión. Los condensadores electrolíticos son casi siempre de mayor capacidad y sólo éstos los que tienen problemas con la resistencia serie equivalente.

Por otra parte, he decidido darle una oportunidad al circuito DIY que proviene de una revista italiana y que Elvis! enlazó al principio. Realmente no sé si puede servir para localizar desviaciones reales de la ESR dada por el fabricante. Un circuito podría empezar a fallar con desviaciones no demasiado importantes (menos del 50%). Y de un condensador a otro, la ESR especificada puede variar mucho (para eso están las tablas de ESR). Supongo que me toca en la fase de prueba el calibrar el vúmetro dentro del rango que yo elija. Cuanto más lo pienso más me pregunto si merecerá la pena todo el trabajo .

Entre los componentes que ya tengo y otros 3€ de inversión ya lo tengo todo para montarlo, ¡No tengo nada que perder! (mas que tiempo ). Casualmente tengo de un desguace un vúmetro/amperímetro analógico de continua que da lectura en el rango de los [20-250] uA. *¿Alguien con los conocimientos o que haya montado ese circuito puede decirme si me servirá?* 

De todas maneras, si saco algo en claro de esto procuraré autorresponderme en este hilo


----------



## Sergesio (Ene 12, 2014)

sirio dijo:


> ¡Pues tiene también buena pinta!
> 
> Con respecto al primero que yo enlacé, las diferencias principales son que la frecuencia que genera para hacer el test es una onda senoidal, de un nivel bajo de 15mV, más precisión y rango (0-100 ohm) y éste último genera una cuadrada (con altas frecuencias que son inyectadas), no especifica a qué voltaje inyecta (¿influirá si es excesivo?), el rango y precisión en menor (0-25 ohm, aunque para el caso creo que no es algo que importe) y el detallito de que NO tiene incluida la batería (pero está muy muy bien lo de la pinza para componentes SMD).
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu aporte. ya me había fijado en lo que comentas de la onda senoidal... Creo que me voy a pillar el primero que tú comentaste y ya lo probaré. tampoco es un gran desembolso y si funciona como debería me va a venir de perlas. De todas formas seguimos comentando en este hilo  porque es algo que nos interesa mucho a todos. ya dirás qué tal te va con el que vas a montar.


----------



## sirio (Ene 12, 2014)

Para empezar, me respondo a mi mismo con lo del voltaje con el que es alimentado el condensador a probar. El puente resistivo tiene un divisor de voltaje usando las resistencias de 1k y 22ohm %1, así que la tensión que alcanza está en un rango proximado de 18-25 mV dependiendo de si la alimentación es de 9 o 12volt.

He montado el circuito en una protoboard:










Copio también el partlist para tener toda la información a mano:

R1 = 1 K 5
R2, R3, R4, R5 = 10 K
R6 = 68 K
R7 = 4 K 7
R8 = 12 K
R9, R11 = 1 K-1%
R10, R12 = 22-1%
R13, R14 = 1 K
R15, R16, R17 = 47 K
R18 = 15 K
R19 = 680
R20 = 2 K 2
R21 = 20 K

C1, C2 = 1 uF electrolítico
C3 = 1nF POLY
C4 = 100nF POLY
C5, C6 = 1uF POLY
DS1, DS2 = 1N4007
DS3 = 1N4148
DL1 = LED
TR1, TR3 = BC547
TR2 = BC557
IC1 = TL084
S1 = CONMUTADOR

 Después de los típicos dolores de cabeza para hacer funcionar en este tipo de placas un circuito complejillo (siempre falla algún contacto...) he conseguido hacerlo funcionar. Para ajustar el amperímetro al máximo de escala (donde marca la escala "3") he tenido que usar una resistencia muy pequeña en comparación con la sugerida en el original (debido a usar un modelo de amperimetro distinto supongo). El led rojo se enciende solo cuando lo pruebo con cargas resistivas puras.

He encontrado dos problemas fundamentales a la hora de usarlo. El primero, que no he encontrado en mi repertorio de condensadores electrolíticos ninguno que hiciera que la aguja cambiase apreciablemente de esa posición máxima (excepto los dos electrolíticos más pequeños que tengo, de 1uF y 2,2uF, que daban un valor apreciable). Puede ser que no tenga ningún condensador muy deteriorado, pero me parece raro que de unos 20 no falle ninguno (muchos son desoldados de antiguas placas y más bien viejos).

He probado el medidor con las cargas resistivas más bajas que he podido encontrar y aquí os paso el resultado. 

Primero, un cortocircuito, o sea, 0Ω:




-1,1Ω:



-1,5Ω:



-2,5Ω:



-2,9Ω:



-11,5Ω:



Los valores ohmicos son aproximados, no confió mucho en la precisión de mi tester. Los dos condensadores pequeños que si han dado una lectura apreciable se han quedado a medio camino de las dos últimas lecturas. Con condensadores de poliester de entre 100 y 10nF también daban lecturas apreciable, los del rango del pF no he conseguido que la aguja se mueva.

Como podéis ver, no está bien ajustada la sensibilidad del amplificador. Debería de tener movimientos más grandes de la aguja dentro del rango de 0-2Ω si quiero que el circuito así me sea de utilidad. *Corregidme si me equivoco*, los grandes condensadores tienen ESR tan pequeñas como 0,1, y una desviación del 100% o del 200% de su valor nominal puede hacer que el circuito falle. Pero esas variaciones son indetectables por el circuito tal y como está .

*¿Alguien sabe qué resistencia tengo que variar para conseguir un mejor rango de medida? *


----------



## Sergesio (Feb 15, 2014)

Bueno pues me llegó mi MESR 100 V2 y por un poco más aproveché la oferta y compré también un capacitrometro, todo por 55 dólares; al cambio me salió por unos 40 euros.
Tenía mis dudas al respecto de estos aparatitos por el prejuicio que se suele tener con las cosas chinas. El caso es que los he probado y el resultado ha sido muy satisfactorio. Antes de comprarlo vi por Interenet que realmente daban unas mediciones muy ajustadas, y comprobándolos con condensadores nuevos de trinca da los valores que se supone tienen que dar éstos (con su lógica desviación del valor ideal, claro). 
Deciros que ahora mismo estoy escribiendo utilizando un monitor HP que he reparado gracias a estos medidores. Lo bueno que tienen al medir "in circuit" es que ahorras mucho tiempo y detectas rápido los condensadores en mal estado. La verdad es que en este monitor me detectó 6 condensadores "chungos" (incluso creí que había un error). Ha sido cambiarlos y funciona de maravilla. También me ha detectado un condensador en mal estado en la placa base averiada del ordenador de mi padre. Todavía no he podido cambiarlo pero ya me comentó el informático que le cambió la placa que el fallo segurísimo que era un condensador, aunque cuando le dije que intentaría arreglarlo utilizando un medidor ESR me miró con cara de no saber de qué le estaba hablando. Añadir que el capacitómetro es muy útil porque una vez extraído el condensador  puedes comprobar su valor en Faradios, lo cual es extremadamente necesario para mí que no dispongo de tal instrumento en mi multímetro. El único fallo es que los cables son muy cortos y es engorroso en algunas ocasiones medir los condensadores que están en la parte más interior de la placa, pero vamos, que eso el el único pero que les pongo. 
Lo dicho, muy contento y lo aconsejo para el que quiera un medidor ESR.


----------



## girelaine (Mar 26, 2014)

Sergesio dijo:


> Bueno pues me llegó mi MESR 100 V2 y por un poco más aproveché la oferta y compré también un capacitrometro, todo por 55 dólares; al cambio me salió por unos 40 euros.


¿Puedes poner el enlace donde pillaste este combo ESR + Capacitador por ese precio? Gracias.


----------



## Sergesio (Mar 26, 2014)

Este es uno de los links:
http://www.ebay.es/itm/Capacitor-Ca...020?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae7d1210c

Pero sinpones MESR 100 en el buscado de ebay te saldrán todas las ofertas.


----------



## urson (Jul 28, 2014)

Saludos, me estoy planteando adquirir ese medidor Mesr 100 ¿que resultado os esta dando a los que ya lo teneis? Tambien necesito un multimetro ¿que os parece el vc99? ¿me recomendais otro? Gracias.


----------



## sirio (Jul 28, 2014)

Compré en eBay un kit de medidor versátil mediante microcontrolador (marca Atmel creo recordar) de esos que autodetecta qué componente es y te da una serie de medidas (aparte de ESR mide también capacidad, reactancia, hFe en transistores bipolares, etc.). Por ahorrarme un dinerillo compré el kit que viene con la placa y componentes pero tienes que soldarlo tu mismo. Pues bueno... me ha durado menos de un mes y apenas lo utilicé en un puñado de ocasiones. Decepción total :/ menos mal que no llegó ni a 15€... XD

Si alguien compra uno de esos... que lo trate con algodones que se rompen con mirarlos!


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 23, 2014)

sirio dijo:


> Si alguien compra uno de esos... que lo trate con algodones que se rompen con mirarlos!



 es una lastima

Estaba pensando en fabricar un medidor pero no tengo idea ni de como, aunque chips no me faltan, tengo algunos OpAmp RRIO, MCU ARM Cortex-M4F y reguladores de ultrabajo ruido con lo que los cálculos y mediciones podrían ser decentes, no se comparan a los componentes de esos kits para armar   pero la verdad tengo flojera de hacerlo  igual me lo pensaré...

Pero por ahora veo que ese MESR-100 anda por 2000MXN+envío(120MXN) por acá  los chinos me lo dejan a 48USD+envio(10USD) gastaría la mitad, ¿alguien tiene información de como funcionan esa cosa? quiero ver si puedo construir uno decente por menos o si lo mando a pedir, solo los chips que mencioné cuestan pero los tengo en la gaveta sin usar así que si gasto 30USD extra en lo que falte estaría al mismo costo que pedirlo a los chinos y no valdría la pena gastar tiempo en fabricarlo.


----------

